# Grade Palomino- pls critique. worth it?



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Video link of gaits





they are asking 3k, hes about 120 miles away, I need a good stout horse to carry my weight (about 300 with saddle) 

See any potential drawbacks here?:?::?:


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

$3,000 is a lot of money for a grade horse. He is built very downhill and is post legged in the back. In the video his gaits look very rough and they let him lope on the wrong lead. Didn't even try to fix it! That is a sign right there. He might be a big horse but he is very green. In my opinion he is not worth the 3k they are asking.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

No, not worth it. Keep looking. He's a grade horse. There is NOTHING wrong with a grade horse. His price is the problem.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> No, not worth it. Keep looking. He's a grade horse. There is NOTHING wrong with a grade horse. His price is the problem.


I didn't mean to sound like I thought grade horses aren't any good. My own gelding is grade and I wouldn't trade him for anything, but I never would have payed 3k for him at the time.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think the rider in this video does him much justice. I'm not overly knowledgeable on detailed conformation aspects but from the pics and video, I do like his disposition and to me, he does look nice. I think he could be a sweet and patient ride but right now I wouldn't pay $3000 for the few things he seems to know. I have a registered barrel mare that is finished that I paid $1000 for (I got lucky there) and I have a grade that I probably overpaid a little for at $1500 but he "became" worth it after I started working with him. That's the range I would offer for this palomino. Of course area always matters a little there. Time to bargain. Good luck!


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah, I wasn't planning on offering anything near that, truthfully. If I was actually interested. Keep on looking I will. ! 

I'm just casually looking right now while I work with the tiny Arab mare I have. I'm afraid to get on her cause I might hurt her.  too sad but true.

Just a thought.. but whats the OP on this mare?


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Her pasterns are a little long and she is very lightly built. You say 300 lbs would be weight with tack, I'd say she looks a little delicate for that. She also has very little muscle. How tall is she?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like this grade, he does seem sweet and tolerant, but really green and MAYBE worth $1K. IMO he will pretty much need retraining, since these folks are doing him no favors at all, and I would bet he has lots of holes in his training. He also is being ridden 2 handed. I would watch this one from afar, let them sit with him for a while, and they may just take a whole lot less after a while.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty boy! But that's a lot of money.

Opening a can of worms alert...about your tiny Arab...300 pounds is too much. You will find all kinds of arguements on the Plus Size Riders threads but that is too much.

Good luck in finding a horse that will work for you at the right price. 
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the first horse but not for that price. I don't like the 2nd horse at all for weight carrying. Its a buyers market out there. Keep looking and I'm sure you will be able to find what you want at the perfect price.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely buyer's market, so walk away. The palomino should be demonstrating blue ribbon show movements for $3k, and I don't see that. It might help when you're looking to find an owner who is on the tall/heavy side. I bought my 16'3hh KMH (1,400 lb) gelding specifically for my 6'5" DH, who was pushing 300 lbs., now much lighter. He's leggy, the horse is leggy, so they look good together. My 15'2hh KMHSA mare care carry him, too, so it's not just height. He just _LOOKS_ better on his horse. (Look at MY HORSES for pictures.) Also, my 15'3hh QH isn't too light for him. You should study up on conformation and look for a horse with really good legs. You need a good bend above the hocks bc straight legs are weaker, and there are a LOT of people who breed that into horses nowadays, probably bc our horses never get used like they were 100 years ago, where this would make them break down.
Don't buy a weak back. You can see weakness right in front of the hip.
Short cannon bones are necessary for good weight carrying, too. Don't buy "downhill," either.
Happy hunting. Keep posting pictures of possibilities and we'll be happy to critique them for you. =D


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh I shall keep looking, no worries there. I know my little girl (Arab) is too tiny for me, thats why I am not even going to try it with her. She has gained some decent weight, and with front shoes and a good trim, she's right where she should be before starting training. She needs l a lot more muscle, but that only comes from working, and I'm a bit limited as to what I can do on the ground, physically. There's literal tons of decent looking QH's around here, even though they aren't my favorite for looks in breed. We shall see. Stay tuned for further posts!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

How about a QH/Arab mix? Also, you might think about training your Arab to drive. Horses can pull ~ 4x what they can carry, and Arab's look stunning under harness.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

If I could find the right mix, I'd certainly give it a lot of consideration.

Here's a few I have found I'm partial to, opinions? 

(sorry, best pics I have at moment)









~14HH, 6yo, broke mare. $400









15HH RMN Gelding, $3500 ~10yo









14.3, 6yo Arab/abby Gelding $2500









5yo Westphalian Gelding. Slightly club footed but sound, no jumping, $1500








Coming 3yo Appy mare. $2800, 15hh









$1750, Appy Stallion 









15.3HH Appy Mare. 7 yo $1000









10yo 15hh Paint Gelding $2000


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be honest. The only horse I like out of all the ones you posted is that last appy mare, the 7yo. She's got good bone and what looks like the best conformation.

Have you thought about a draft cross? My percheron/paint gelding is coming 4, stands 16.1hh, and has a great amount ofbone. 

The two biggest things you need to look at to bear a good amount of weight is good bone and a short back. After that, the hind leg angles (no sickle hocks or posty legs).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm.. this one is a shire/paint cross... 2 coming 3


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My thoughts on him are: Green Green Green.

That's the only reason I would not immediately correct a wrong lead, and certainly wouldn't allow it on a sales video. Unless there's a physical issue you don't know about, I'd be thinking green and just learning going forward. 

Same thing for showing him in western saddle and posting, he's got no collection. So either he's a pig and runs through your hands, or green and they are still teaching forward and not wanting to collect him up much yet, or a physical reason why the can't collect him up for a sitting trot. 

Looks like a nice guy but $3K? In drought ridden TX? Not even close. If I rode him myself and satisfied myself his issues were just because he's green, $750 - $1000 if I reallllly liked him, and very doubtful at that because you can buy a pedigreed QH at his stage of training for the same amount of money.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He's lovely and seems to have a great temperament. I would offer 1,000 *at most*, in this market.

What are you wanting to do with him?


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Wish you weren't hundreds of miles away! I've got a big stout handsome boy that needs a home by the time I go to collegeI wouldn't go asking 3000 for him!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

FaceTheMusic said:


> I didn't mean to sound like I thought grade horses aren't any good. My own gelding is grade and I wouldn't trade him for anything, but I never would have payed 3k for him at the time.


Oh no no! You didn't sound like that. I was trying to emphasis my own thoughts on grade horses. Wasn't anything you said. I was trying to make sure I wasn't misunderstood myself LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

zynaal said:


> hmm.. this one is a shire/paint cross... 2 coming 3


Once he comes into himself, he'd be perfect. Are you looking for a prospect? Is that why you're looking at a lot of young horses (the average age of the ones you have up is around 5 or 6)? One thing to remember with young horses is that they're not balanced themselves, so asking the to carry a lot of weight isn't fair to them, no matter how light your seat is. Also, their bones and muscles aren't as developed yet, so a lot of weight carried will mean more wear and tear on their young bodies. That shire/paint colt won't finish growing until he's about 6 or 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

You can't ride papers. 

I like him more in the video than I do the pictures. I'm sure it's the "post-legged" look but he looks uncomfortable in the rear in the pictures. 

I bought a grade mare a long time ago for $4k - Best mare I ever had.

Worth it really is only a question you can answer. We can tell you that we feel he isn't worth that price, but what is he worth to you? Sometimes the horses that suit us best aren't the cheapest, but certainly worth their weight in gold.

I bought Fiona for $5k from Missouri, unregistered (but I have papers to finish) where she would've been worth $10k on my side of the US. It's all in the region too. Texas I'm sure can be a dime a dozen and for cheaper. The palomino is priced better for a state such as VA, MD, or NY, etc. I think he is steep for a TX horse.

But I see you've moved on anyhow  Good luck!!


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Physically I am not able to ride very long, maybe 1/2 hour or so,a couple of times a week and currently not more than a walk but for a time or two around an arena. By the time I'm ready for more than a short session, most of these would be as well. And I wouldn't be so heavy, so that is why younger horses kinda fit my bill. I could wish that shire cross a couple years older, but it wouldn't make a lot of difference to when I'll be ready  

That's partly why I bought that little arab, to do some ground work and get started on my way back. Already better than I was 4 months ago, and 10 lbs lighter!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm chocked that everyone thinks 3000 is much for a horse! 

Here in Sweden you would never be able to get a healthy ridden horse without problems for that tiny amount of money!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Read some of other threads--too bad we can't feed the world with the unwanted, extra horses here in America.
CWeaver, why would Iowa be too far away? Have trailer, will travel.
I'd be a lot more interested in a horse being sold from somebody here, especially for THAT reason.
zynaal, you might look into this.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would maybe look for something like that shire cross. So their is a little bit of bone. At least you are concerned about your mare and not wanting to hurt her and are able to admit that. That is more than some people!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you dont state how tall you are. I woudl not go shorter than 15 h. there were some nice quarters in there, and appys. I like the draft mix also. If you get the draft or westphalian , keep in mind that the drafts learn different. they dont have the quick response as a quarter horse. and they are very strong needless to say !.  they are not built for speed .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

zynaal said:


> Physically I am not able to ride very long, maybe 1/2 hour or so,a couple of times a week and currently not more than a walk but for a time or two around an arena. By the time I'm ready for more than a short session, most of these would be as well. And I wouldn't be so heavy, so that is why younger horses kinda fit my bill. I could wish that shire cross a couple years older, but it wouldn't make a lot of difference to when I'll be ready
> 
> That's partly why I bought that little arab, to do some ground work and get started on my way back. Already better than I was 4 months ago, and 10 lbs lighter!


Ah. Ok.

Now, it depends on the horse, but we started my draft cross as a 2yo. Just light arena work (maybe half an hour of walking with short spurts of trotting) and light trails. But, he was VERY mature for his age. There was a QH started at the same time at my barn and he wasn't half as mature (physically or mentally) as my boy. My BO (who has been training horses for 30 years) and my trainer/friend (been around horses her whole life and been training for the last 10 years or so) were both impressed with how mature my boy was. So, I had no problem starting him that young.

I'd at least go look at that shire/paint colt. How much are they asking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

stevenson said:


> you dont state how tall you are. I woudl not go shorter than 15 h. there were some nice quarters in there, and appys. I like the draft mix also. If you get the draft or westphalian , keep in mind that the drafts learn different. they dont have the quick response as a quarter horse. and they are very strong needless to say !.  they are not built for speed .


Stevenson, I wouldn't touch that westphalian with a ten-foot pole. Light on bone, club foot AND a roached back don't a good weight-bearing horse make. He also stands like he's hurting in his hind end (camped under).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

did not really look that hard at him.. my bad. 
if the OP cant ride for long, then a broke horse is needed. I would look at a trained one then, one of the appys or quarters . at least 15 h and a heavier boned horse. if OP is not tall, then maybe a heavy boned shorter horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There was another thread I saw earlier today about a different colored Clyde Mare-and I went to the site that had her for sale-they had several horses that would be perfect for this OP. If I have time I will look later. Naturally, I am partial to Clydes.

Hang on Fi-the market in Va (northern only) and MD are VERY different from NY, unless you are talking about the city. THe rest of the state horses are really reasonable. That is why I may live in VA, but I certainly do NOT buy my horses here.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

currently broke would be nice, but is not a necessity. I'm likely to have a local trainer put 30-45 days on anything less than a ready to go horse anyway. There are several here that do free lessons on your own horse, and welcome visits/rides. I'm 5'7, so height isn't a big deal in either direction. I know some ponies that could carry me all day long. Look a little funny tho  I like either 14.2-15 or over 16..feel strange on the in between ones for some reason.

I've had Arabs, QH's, Appies, Mustangs, TB's and gaited ones like Rocky Mtns. Some for a few months, some for years. Trained a few, raised a few, so I I have a fair idea of what not to do, at least.

That shire cross is asking 1100, not bad at all, tho a fair distance away. I'm kinda hoping they have a few others for sale in the same range, maybe something a year or two older. But if not... ._.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

stevenson said:


> did not really look that hard at him.. my bad.
> if the OP cant ride for long, then a broke horse is needed. I would look at a trained one then, one of the appys or quarters . at least 15 h and a heavier boned horse. if OP is not tall, then maybe a heavy boned shorter horse.


No worries. Was just pointing out why the horse wasn't a good pick. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Panda the horse

one here the site.. .dunno if she still has him tho.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Panda won't work. OP needs something broken. Bucking is out of the question.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

not adverse to the one in Iowa either. CWeaver's Colt, I think it is?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

PM CWeaver and start talking.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

*****6 year old APHA mare*****

this one is only about 40 miles away, ehe...opinions on her?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's ok. A little lighter on bone than I'd like to see, especially up front. I'd also like to see a pic of her actually squared up. I have a sneaky suspicion that she's sickle-hocked, which is something you very much want to avoid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Panda: why would she want to deal with a horse that bucks when she doesn't have to with the market today

and

The paint mare: $2,000 is ridiculous for a horse that had training 60 days of training 3 years ago and needs an experienced rider


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

I was thinking if she was decent for me, I would make an offer on the paint. not 2K, but something reasonable given prices locally, ya know?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Too bad you are not closer to KY - someone had a nice draft cross that was trained for $500.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

well, this weekend we are going on a trip to Dallas! Yay! Roadtrip! lol.. 1st stop going to go look at the Shire cross, she's only 900 on craigslist, so even better. 400 to haul her...not bad. If not her, there is a boatload of others in the area. Might even stay overnight to look around. 

True eval on this gal?Shire Sport Horse


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing about a young horse...you'll have lots of time for groundwork between now and the time you will be ready for a lot of saddle time.

Do what makes you happy and fill your time working with one you enjoy.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

groundwork is mostly what I'm good for right now. By the time she'd be ready for more than a few minutes at a time, so would I. She's been started under saddle lightly, lord knows it would likely be late summer before I could take more than take a turn or two around the ring at a time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Take that nasty tom thumb out of her mouth, work her in a nice French link snaffle, and I think she'd be perfect. She reminds me a lot of my boy, but with a finer head and longer legs (he was about that size at the same age and should mature to 16.3hh to 17.1hh).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

wow.. a true.. how's the weather up there horse  I have a good feeling about her, I hope it works out. We'll see this weekend. There is also a ranch an hour north of Dallas that is having a dispersal sale of QH/paints. quite a few and some are right in my range. Some really nice ones in the 3-4 yo group. any pop out at you guys?

Index


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh I like the Shire filly.  Poor baby needs her feet done really bad but that's an easy fix and she shows a lot of potential. She still has so much time for growing too. I bought my thoroughbred cross at 5 years old and he still filled out a lot for about another year. You'll have fun with her especially if you're willing to start out on the ground and not expecting an instant finished ride. Probably my favorite off this thread today.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

yay! now I just have to hope she's still around by the weekend when I get to see her. I'll keep ya'll posted ^.^


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The farm dispersing ... Not a huge fan of many that seem very lightly built as far as substance of bone. quite a few also appear to have longish backs with weak loins. But if they are on the way it could be worth a look. Just don't get suckered in from a pretty color 

I like Mighta Fancy Rose best, but she's only 14 hh (but only a 2011 model, so would likely grow). She looks to be solid, muscular, have pretty good legs and solid topline. Neck ties in a bit high, but a good using sort of horse IMO, pretty face and color too.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

zynaal said:


> not adverse to the one in Iowa either. CWeaver's Colt, I think it is?


If you'd be interested, Id love to tell you more about him!


----------

